# Exhaust mods



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

I am thinking of adding a new exhaust to my a4 stock 04. I have no clue what the difference is between the different lengths on heads. Difference between short, mid and long. I have heard that you should only go with long tube headers? Bolt up to existing exhaust or get x pipe etc? Don't have a clue about exhaust mods. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

10 BEERS said:


> I am thinking of adding a new exhaust to my a4 stock 04. I have no clue what the difference is between the different lengths on heads. Difference between short, mid and long. I have heard that you should only go with long tube headers? Bolt up to existing exhaust or get x pipe etc? Don't have a clue about exhaust mods. Any help would be appreciated.


Send me a p.m. on your goals (h.p., 1/4 mile times, etc.) and we will go from there. :cheers


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

If i had money coming out my as* like gtodealer haha j//k. :cheers I would do long tubes if i had money its seems like you get the most bang for your buck compared to shorts and mids. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04gtolover said:


> If i had money coming out my as* like gtodealer haha j//k. :cheers I would do long tubes if i had money its seems like you get the most bang for your buck compared to shorts and mids. :cheers


 :agree ..... except I can't find this money you speak of...... :lol:


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> :agree ..... except I can't find this money you speak of...... :lol:


New cam, tune. that money :cheers


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

SLP LT..... 

And it sounds a little like this.....
http://media.putfile.com/2K4GTO61



Ride Height.


Instal day...


----------

